# Robin Cole



## Robin Cole (Jul 19, 2019)

My instruction booklet for Sage Barista Express says I can increase temp by a degree or two by pressing Programme and power button, then press two cup button.

A) this doesnt bleep and b) it mentions seeing temp on screen! There is no screen with this model.

can I increse temp?, it is not really hot enough.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

See pictures below. Not sure that adjusting the temperature on the espresso will make it noticeable in the mouth for it being hot - heat on the extraction is only between 91 - 95 degrees. Probably still hot to drink. If you're putting it with milk, check the temperature of the milk first. If it really isn't hot enough, could be a boiler issue.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Espresso is rarely very hot, most of the heat is eaten up by the coffee puck, cup & air temp.

Thoroughly preheat the cup &/or flush 30s before your first shot of the session.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This seems to pop up a bit

Unless you have a accurate way of measuring the temp of the water then this its hard to tell what is the issue , whether you like mouth scalding espresso or the machine is at fault .

There are two ways to look a this, all these machines are faulty ( i dont believe this )

Or there is an expectation of new users to home espresso that it should taste whatever their definition of hot is.

The answer is somewhere between the two i expect

as per advice - pre heat the cup, perhaps flush the group with the pf in to get some hear into this too . A cold pf will quickly act as a heat sink .


----------

